# Super cool Paper Knives



## JBroida (Apr 23, 2012)

Super cool paper knives @ JKI... you know you want one 

(they arent on our website, so shoot me an e-mail if you're interested)


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 23, 2012)

Isn't it hard to get an edge on a knife made of paper?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 23, 2012)

lol... i guess whats more impressive is the damascus paper


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 23, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Isn't it hard to get an edge on a knife made of paper?



Not really, they are paper thin behind the edge so they sharpen up quickly :biggrin:


----------



## JBroida (Apr 23, 2012)

A closeup of the "paper" knife :dance:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 23, 2012)

:coolsign:


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 23, 2012)

I have been meaning to ask this and you posted them so.... What is a paper knife used for? Letter opener? Or origami? 

They look very sweet!


----------



## JBroida (Apr 23, 2012)

letter opener, craft knife, etc.

Maybe fancy prison shank? :devilburn: :justkidding:


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 23, 2012)

:thanx


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 23, 2012)

I've seen those paper knives up close. They're all pretty sweet.


----------

